# I should be working...



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

But instead I'm here, posting memes and talkin' bout Jojo's.
So, in light of that, tell me all the things I could be doing instead of selling my soul for $13.75/hr.
I'm sure you guys could come up with some creative (and SFW) ideas. ;D

-note: doesn't have to be realistic, it's just a topic for fun.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2021)

Snuggle someone's toenails with sponges. 
Yeet someone to the Moon because you threw your ice cream there.
Be angry at the wall for no reason.


----------



## Erix (Apr 21, 2021)

You could be playing video games with me!

*pats seat next to me*

Come on let’s go!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2021)

Watching let's plays of games I'll probably never buy


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 21, 2021)

It's harsh that even per my experiences, NSFW 'jobs' were incomparably better at profiting. Be it time-wise or pay-wise. UnU

But well... There could still be SFW 'jobs' that're worth it! Lemme think..............

...OwO

Perhaps commissions..!


----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Be angry at the wall for no reason.



That last one is surprisingly accurate. I usually pull 13 hour shifts and it's all IT work so if I'm not staring at a mostly white screen it's an off-white wall with nothing on it. So, yes, I get angry. Irrationally. XD




Erix said:


> You could be playing video games with me!
> 
> *pats seat next to me*
> 
> Come on let’s go!



If you have steam I'm always down for games.
If not, I'm down to watch. 




Nexus Cabler said:


> Watching let's plays of games I'll probably never buy



No kidding, chances are if I'm watching it the story is already ruined for me and I don't wanna waste the money.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 21, 2021)

Debating imaginary people in the shower.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2021)

Scribble your thoughts on a notepad


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 21, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Debating imaginary people in the shower.


That's my favorite, plus I always win


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 21, 2021)

Pet an imaginary stray cat!

...Or pet an actual stray cat! It's high risk high reward thing! Don't think you'll have any benefits? Naww~ Try it, you won't regret when you reach the point they show trust! UwU


Yup, this is me and the lord... =UwU=♡


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

i'm a house wife.

clown bf makes a lot of money.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

i've done a hard days work.

already caught up with all my social media outlets.

lockdown is weird.

i can get up to date with my entire friend roster and still have time spare afterwards.

that's why i'm on fur affinity, the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i'm a house wife.
> 
> clown bf makes a lot of money.


lol same


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

Orange Olive said:


> lol same


i don't think you understand.

netanye's bf is actually a clown. that's their occupation.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 17, 2021)

Raever said:


> instead of selling my soul for $13.75/hr.


It's a real shame ever since the great demonic depression that the price of souls have dropped to so little.
I remember a time where a mortal could bargin for immortality, but no I just give them 20 dollars an hour or something for removing 8 hours every 5 days for a decent chunk of their life.


----------



## Saokymo (May 17, 2021)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> It's a real shame ever since the great demonic depression that the price of souls have dropped to so little.
> I remember a time where a mortal could bargin for immortality, but no I just give them 20 dollars an hour or something for removing 8 hours every 5 days for a decent chunk of their life.


That’s why I have turned my back on the rat race, and am now selling my soul as a freelance artist. Might not be as secure as I was before, but I’m certainly much more fulfilled!


----------

